# hello



## AHC9882 (Jun 19, 2006)

hello, all. i'm new to this site and to martial arts. i just started taking karate a couple of weeks ago, and currently have a white belt. I love the classes that i'm in and hope i can learn more from this site.


----------



## MJS (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask any questions you may have! 

Mike


----------



## Kreth (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Howdy! Enjoy!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome and Enjoy the Board 

~Tess


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Lisa (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome.  Lots of excellent information on the site.  Don't be afraid to speak up and ask questions.  You will find everyone very willing to help.


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Hope you enjoy your time on the board.


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## stickarts (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 19, 2006)

welcome


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting.
Terry


----------



## matt.m (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome man, happy posting and there is a wealth of knowledge on this site.  A lot of good folks too.


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Hope you enjoy yourself here and in class!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## pstarr (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings!  This is a great group!  Enjoy!


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi and welcome!!!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2006)

Howdy and welcome to MT!


----------

